# Jim Jackson appreciation thread



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I really thought that when we signed JJ last year that he's finally found a permanent home in the league. But... basketball is a business, and we ain't winning, so JJ has been sacrificed. 

I thought he did a heck of a job for us at starting SF. Last season when Francis and Mobley were going out of control, JJ would sometimes step in and give them a lil chat. He's only been with us for 1 1/3 seasons, but he's been a true Rocket during that tenure. We'll miss you JJ, best of luck over at NO.

:usa:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

JJ's a great player with a lot of heart. He was a consistent player, not to mention he's HoTT, and should help out NO alot. I'll miss JJ.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bye bye team leader. :sigh:


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

i wish he could read all of this.... thank u for everything jj we will miss u errrrrrrrrrrrr van gundy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

O YES AND GOOD LUCK IN NO


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

EEErrrrrrr CD and Les Alexander!!!! They are the worst GM and owner in the NBA. What's with the Rockets and old people. CD and LA average age must be around 70 years.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> EEErrrrrrr CD and Les Alexander!!!! They are the worst GM and owner in the NBA. What's with the Rockets and old people. CD and LA average age must be around 70 years.


So Donald Sterling is a better owner than Les? :laugh:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm still shocked as to why the Rockets would trade their 3rd best player for a player who is considerably worse. JJ was an integral part of this team, and I am sad to see him go. David Wesley better do really good, or the whole city of Houston is going to hate him.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Might as well trade TMac or Yao if we are gonna trade JJ.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Journeyman JJ,good luck,i will never forget ur 20 rebs game in Houston.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

DEAR GOD!! I thought he finaly found a team where he can last for multiple seasons. Why does this guy get traded so much I really feel sorry for him and his family


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

i might go to his house and tell him goodbye(the whole city of houston should through him a party


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketsthathavespurs</b>!
> i might go to his house and tell him goodbye(the whole city of houston should through him a party




Where does he live?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what r u gonna do if u know that?:grinning:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Jim Jackson isn't reporting for duty in NO... and until he does Wesley won't be able to play!


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow, he's in a new jersey every picture.

Watch JJ get traded again this year.


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by *Ming Bling*!
> Jim Jackson isn't reporting for duty in NO... and until he does Wesley won't be able to play!


You guys will soon find out that David Wesley is absolutely horrible and can't do anything anymore. He has lost so many steps, it might be hard to even walk anymore. Byron Scott even admitted in an interview that Wesley wasn't even close to what he used to be. Well, at least Jon Barry is pretty good!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> what r u gonna do if u know that?:grinning:





None of your business. I don't kiss and tell. j/k Seriously, I miss him alot.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

roal oaks country home


----------

